# Contract for the horse



## colds (Apr 4, 2010)

Back in June we loaned our horse to a therapy riding facility. The members there have been wonderful and respectful giving our horse the best care on most occasions. Recently, I've been informed that one person in particular is on a power trip with no normal/basic riding skills and has been riding the horses hard making them hot creating potential danger for my horse. The board is aware of this and taking precautions, however, I felt that this may be the time for me to step in and make my voice heard. I wonder if there is a contract out there that will protect the horse in this case?


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Wasn't there any agreement with them when they took your horse? WHen mine went to one last year, there definitely was ont, and I even stated NO CANTERING, since my guy just doesn't do that anymore. 

I would deal with the director of the program, not the board. JMHO. I have taken my guy back because, altho the care was great, their farrier decided to "correct" his confo flaws at the age of 22, and he has been "off" at anything but the walk ever since.


----------



## colds (Apr 4, 2010)

A board member of this facility is a friend and looking out for the best interest of our horse. My concern is not so much the general population here, but this one guy whose doing his little "cock walk". I'm looking for something in writing that will stop him dead in his tracks.


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

I like what franknbeans says, draw up something that prohibits anyone from cantering your horse.
If, however, you have no problem with responsible riders cantering your horse, maybe speak to the director. Let them know that this guy in particular is not allowed to ride your horse, and that if he continues to do so, you will pull your horse from the program.


----------



## sillyhorses (Sep 2, 2011)

If you donated your horse and did not establish something in writing prior to you having a problem with things, there is nothing you can do. The only way you can "pull your horse" from a place which you GAVE him to is if there was a clause in a properly established agreement that addressed this. Otherwise, the best you can hope for is that in talking to the director/board they take action. You no longer own the horse and, while you should feel comfortable addressing a perceived problem, threatening to be an indian giver would only serve to turn you into a pest to the organization. If you had a contact (which you have not said to us for sure), please review it to see your options before making any comments about it. Remember, if you gave your horse to the program, and the contract from the "donation" doesn't offer a "return horse at my 
request"clause, you might set yourself up for being labeled "barn nuisance" if you go in making outrageous demands and threats to take the horse. I hope you are able to talk to your friend and come up with a solution together!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

The OP said they loaned the horse, not gave the horse.


----------



## sillyhorses (Sep 2, 2011)

Missed that part! Then, by all means warn them! haha I'm just saying be careful and respectful so you don't burn bridges, regardless of how you approach it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## colds (Apr 4, 2010)

I don't ever make unfair demands nor do I assume anything. I try to make informed decisions. My post was primarily looking for some way of taking responsibility for the well being of my horse in a _written_ contract that would be clear in the use of our horse other than therapy. I offered to be the "bad" guy in the whole mix rather than put the board in this position. I feel that I should be the voice for my horse afterall. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Colds-I understand you know one of the board members, and certainly I do not know how your particular therapeutic center works, I can only go by mine and how it worked. The board, in most cases, meets monthly or so, and does not really have day to day familiarity with the staff, volunteers and horses like the director or barn manager. If I had an issue with the way my horse was being handled, I spoke with them, not the board. (mine was also on "loan" or "free lease" ). I can also say that even tho I lived 300 miles away at the time-they NEVER knew when I would stop in to see how my horse was, bring treats, etc. Might be 3 times in one week, and not again for a month. Sort of like a parent with teens-keep them guessing. If you know when this particular person might be around-I would suggest some well placed "visits". 

I can say that, at least around here, the horses are a valuable commodity, and are well cared for and treasured. If something is being done that might jeopardize them-the director needs to know about it. If they do nothing-THEN the board.

As a board member of another entity myself-I do not get involved in the day to day. I have my contact, and if there is an issue-they (the director) are the ones I let know about it. If they do not respond, I bring it up at a board meeting and we quite possibly are then looking for a new director.:wink:


----------

